

The Continuing Public/Private Surveillance Partnership - privong
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/03/the_continuing_.html

======
Zigurd
Isn't amazing how, despite the companies themselves providing no road map to
secure storage and communication that would actually secure their users
against the NSA, there are no end of apologists here willing to make excuses
on their behalf.

How many who have praised Google's response to the NSA revelations, want to
second guess Schneier on this matter? Let's reprise those excuses here, where
they will stand out all the more.

